# Mechanical Engineer working as a Sales Engineer/Manager for any Engineering Product



## allzfair (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear Experts,

Anyone can get me any idea about Engineering/technical sales jobs in OZ. Means any mechanical engineer working as sales engineer/manager with over 6 yrs of experience for the sales of engineering products like Engines/pumps/compressors/generators etc.

1. How is scope of this sort of job in OZ?
2. How easy to find this sort of job?
3. What is the salary range?
4. How come a newly migrant can start/find easily this sort of job with out having local OZ customer contacts/experience?
5. Does this job considered as a engineering job or sales job?

thanks in advance for reply....


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are positions called Sales Engineers, engineers who as you say may have specific knowledge of particular type of equipment, sometimes people doing that line of work having come from a trade background and then for more technically orientated plant there can be qualified engineers who have ventured into that type of employment.

You need to have a look under the SOL in the General Skilled Migration section on the immi site and check out categories and see what organisation assesses Sales Engineers for there could be another separated from the IEA, however with full engineering qualifications, nothing to stop you applying for and an advantage if you get them approved.

As for any work, it comes down to just how active things are in different industries and like the rest of the planet, Australia is in a slowdown right now and so there'll be more people about competing for less work, and unemployment rising so not a great time starting out cold when there'll be plenty of engineers and sales people with Australian experience about looking for work.


----------

